# Sweet little tool



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Good review. In magazine reviews they say the handle gets very hot because the battery heats up, Have you found this to be the case?


----------



## OttawaP (Mar 13, 2008)

I've used the Fein a few times but I can't imagine for the life of me that the Bosch has anywhere near the power of the fein with that little battery. Probably great for a couple small jobs


----------



## TheMacMan (Feb 1, 2008)

I have one of these as well, and I love it. I have not had any problems with the handle getting hot. I have found that the power and the battery life are pretty impressive. I have used it for pulling up tile, cutting drywall, cutting pvc pipes, trimming wood in tight spots, detail sanding, and more. Although my projects are relatively small, I rarely have to reach for a second battery or have a power issue.


----------



## jim1953 (Nov 18, 2007)

I want one


----------



## Drewskie (Jun 27, 2009)

I feel it has plenty of power, and battery life. I have used the fein enough to get a good feel for it, i say they are equal. In my professional opion if i was going to use it continualy for an hour at a time, i would defintly want a cord. For what i do cabinet intallation where i may use the tool for 15 minutes at a time its perfect so far. The first job i used on was cutting through 1 1/2" X 6" VG fir no problem and no warm handle. I could imagine that you could heat up the handle if you used it contiusly under load just like any other corless tool.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Well guy's I'm glad you've had good luck with your Boschs but the review I read pretty much said all the battier operated ones that there batteries got so hot they could not use them. I've had Fein muti master for years and I can't imagine a batter operated tool being a tool that can deliver power for bigger jobs. The review I read I think was either in fine woodworking or fine home building. I think they reviewed 3 different battery operated models and one plug in from HF and another brand, The others were made by sears and Rigid. I think I looked at the review in amazon and I think it said something similar. I'm not trying to put down your new tool but those who might consider buying one might want to do a little research.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

I'll back you on the research comment Jim. I spent a little bit debating and reading until my eyes were about sore before picking up the Dremel model. I have great respect for the Fein, just couldn't justify the cost for the jobs I was going to use it for. The reviews I read in regards to the Bosch had the batterly life lasting about 8 minutes when heavily used. I wasn't comfortable with that type of limit and went with the corded model. Ironically, the HF unit has had pretty solid reviews. I would have to see what a long term owner would have to say about it though. Still too new to see how it would go for a long haul.

In the end, it would come down to personal preference and the types of projects you are going to use it for, just like every other tool in the world. I always have to read Amazon reviews with a big grain of salt. One of the negative reviews from a Dremel user was that the tool couldn't handle the job he needed it for and he had to finish it with a circular saw. I was thinking "hmmm, you are not happy because the 1.5 amps couldn't keep up with a 15 amp tool?" I quickly tossed that one aside.

Thanks for the review Drewskie and as always, Jim, thanks for sharing your wisdom. I always like reading your posts.

David


----------



## cosmicturner (Feb 7, 2009)

Dave do you like the Dremel? hope so it is on sale at my Manards for $89 right now….


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Jeffrey,

I like the dremel just fine. I haven't tortured it with really large tasks yet, so have not pitched it to others as a necessary purchase, but it has handled things around here ok. I mostly have used it on my staircase that I need to refinish. I had stripped off layers of paint and had some dried residue that would not come off. As a paint scraper and detailed sander it has done pretty well and I don't regret buying it.

Biggest complaints I have heard about it sound more like complaints about the cutting blade attachments in comparison with the Fein. The metal cutting blades will go through non-ferrous metal but is not going to handle being jammed into a bunch of nail studded boards. There is no adapter for the Dremel that will allow it to use Fein blades but if you snip the blade on a Dremel attachment, you can use it to lay over a Fein blade and use the old Dremel blade as an adapter. It will feel warm to the touch while using but I have not felt it get uncomfortably hot. It is a high speed oscillating cutter so I think the warmth is pretty normal. It has a 2 year warranty and Dremel is a respectable company.

David


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

I bought the Fein TOP kit about 3 years ago. The first 3 months I had it I used it a few times but was wondering if I made a mistake spending so much. Especially after all the clones started hitting the market. Before long I started using it almost all the time and now I will never be without it. If I lost it tonight, I would buy another Fein tomorrow. Simply incredible tool.


----------



## woodplay (Aug 11, 2009)

What do all you guys use these for? I want to buy one just cause I'm a tool nut but I can't think of anything I'd use it for except for construction and remodeling projects. Neither of which I'm doing. Any other excuses to buy one?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Rick
These type of tools can be used in operations such as cutting out flooring instead of using a circular saw that can not cut a close area , you take this tool and can cut straight down . I think Fein my have a on line demo of there tool.


----------



## TheMacMan (Feb 1, 2008)

Rick,

I have found mine most useful for tasks around the house. However I have used it in the shop for detail sanding and for cutting off trim. It is especially useful for cutting in small areas or corners that would be difficult to cut with a Japanese saw.

... since when do you need an excuse to buy a new tool ;-)

Dan


----------



## sparkyjohn (Aug 5, 2010)

I bought a Bosch Multi-X several years ago and use it mainly for cutting in switch and outlet boxes on remodels, it's a great tool for cutting through drywall without creating a lot of dust and cleanup, also on older homes with lath and plaster walls you can cut without vibrating the lath and cracking the surrounding plaster. I haven't had a problem with the tool handle heating up, although if your doing a lot of cutting you need to have a supply of charged batteries, and a few extra batteries and chargers is a necessity. Overall it's a very useful tool for cutting square holes and plunge cutting without vibrating the work and creating a lot of dust and mess to clean up.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I thought Bosch just came out with there multi tool the end of last year?


----------



## sparkyjohn (Aug 5, 2010)

Jim,
Got mine July 2008 and am still using it, although I had to purchase some extra batteries and another charger.


----------



## Hermando (Sep 28, 2010)

Just thought I would share some thoughts on the Bosch Multi-X. I just recently joined the Lumberjocks, but have often visited the site and enjoyed all the reviews and the community in general. I own quite a few power tools, Makita, Bosch, Porter Cable, Craftsman etc. I believe in owning the most affordable and quality tools. The name brands although costly are an investment and when there are failures, often the manufacturers have great warranties and factory authorized repair centers.

Most of my use of power tools so far has been for home improvement. I purchased the Bosh Multi-X refurbished from Tool King (Awesome Place for new and refurbished tools). The cost was almost half of buying new. And the kit was the exact same that could be purchased from Lowes or Home Depot. I did find the battery life was short, but also bought a new Bosch PS20, which gave me two extra batteries and charger. So in total I have 4 batteries and a drill without having to purchase the extra batteries separate for less cost.

Before purchasing I reviewed all the oscillating tools. Cordless and corded have their advantages and disadvantages. The Bosch is an excellent tools for power, precision and performance. The battery life seems to be its only draw back, but with my experience with any power tool, I have never run a tool continuously for more than 15 minutes at a time, in which case cordless only takes a seconds to replace.

With all this said, in my opinion the Bosch is an excellent quality tool with little, if any limitations.


----------

